# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  ISTARSKA RODA - forumasice, ima li vas? - 1. dio

## BusyBee

Zanima me koliko nas je ovdje iz Istre, koliko vas je blizu Puli i cime bi vas nasa mala, ali vrijedna podruznica uspjela motivirati da nam dodjete na koji sastanak... prikljucite nam se, mozda?   :Heart:

----------


## mendula

Ja sam blizu Pule. Nisam nijednom došla na sastanak, premda sam nekoliko puta planirala, jer mi termin nedjeljom prijepodne nikako ne odgovara. Glasam za subotu popodne. Mjesto  je OK.

----------


## kiki

Ciao evo i mene isto mi ne paše nedjelja a po zimi je merkator ok a kada je toplije bolje verudela recimo kod Robija no trenutno sam u blaženom stanju pa neznam koliko ću moći dolaziti.

----------


## BusyBee

Nama je problem bio (kad smo inicijalno dogovarale) sto je moglo biti ili jako kasno ili u vriejem kad su vecini klinci spavali.
No svaka sugestija je dobrodosla pa cemo je razmotriti, ako to znaci da cemo imati vece drustvo na sastancima.

----------


## LeeLoo

Pozdrav iz labina!  :Heart:

----------


## litala

hojla, busybee, hoces li uputiti sluzbeni poziv za subotnji sastanak? novo vrijeme - nova lokacija?  :D 

da vidimo napokon i ove kojima ne pase nedjelja  8)

----------


## mendula

Onda?   :Smile:

----------


## Mamita

ja ništa samo se šećem   :Smile:

----------


## mendula

:D  :D

----------


## litala

evo ja cu, da se stignete organizirat   :Grin:  

subota, 6.5. u 18sati, caffe bar "antena sat" na zaobilaznici  :Smile:

----------


## litala

hoooop, evo svjezih informacija!

gdje ste? tko dolazi??

ajmo jedno zajednicko suncanje  8)

----------


## Mala

i ja bih voljela upoznati naše istrijanke.  :D 

možda sljedeći mjesec?

----------


## Divji Cvit

Evo i mene.. Ali ja se nazalost jos necu moci nalaziti jer nemam auto, a i maleni mi jos jako cesto sisa. 

Pusa   :Heart:

----------


## BusyBee

Mozemo te skupiti usput (samo je uvjet autosjedalica   :Wink:  )..  a ima jos sisavaca u drustvu, ne biste bili jedini.

----------


## litala

da, da, mi smo se vec izvjezbali u ubacivanju dodatnih sjedala u auto  :D 

niks problemos, samo javit se treba  :Smile:

----------


## Mala

i kod nas se može ubaciti koja sjedalica...

a sisavac je dobrodošao naravno!!!

----------

ja nudim prijevoz iz labina....
 s autosjedalicom dakako  :Wink:

----------


## Mala

podižem i pitam ima li novih istrijana/ki?

----------


## Angelina Bell

Evo još jedne!

----------


## Pliska

Ima, ima...ali nisam nova   :Grin:  . Samo se nisam javila prije na poziv.

----------

> Ima, ima...ali nisam nova   . Samo se nisam javila prije na pozivdasdadsd.

----------


## loonalee

ima nas još 8)

----------


## maslacak

Primate li i jednu mamu iz dijaspore?

----------

ih, maslacak kakvo ti je to pitanje???
bar ti znas da primamo svih  :Wink:  (spremas se ovamo?)

----------


## maslacak

Za sad nemamo nista u planu. Ali kod nas uvijek naleti nesto neplanirano...   :Smile:

----------


## Foška

evo i nas (malo simo, malo tamo)  :D

----------


## malena25

Evo i mene! :D

----------


## ozut

Pozdrav i iz Rovinja :D

----------

bas vas je lijepo vidjet, al dajte se pokazite i javite kad su akcije, nek malo poraste i istarsko jato

----------


## Rabac

Evo i mene u Puli! Pošto sam na porođajnom, vremena imam na pretek pa sam za bilo kakvu akciju!   :Razz:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

pratim sve vase akcije i uvijek imam namjeru doci a uredno svaki put me je dosad nesto sprijecilo.

bas bi htjela se pridruziti vasem radu pogotovo dok sam sad na porodiljnom , kome da se obratim, kako, kada...?!  please help!

----------


## litala

kad isplaniramo sljedeci sastanak istarske rode - javit cemo i svi ste dobrodobrodosli  :D  :D

----------


## ador

Evo i nas  :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## medoribica

> Pozdrav i iz Rovinja :D



...i evo još jednog ... malko kasnim....  :Embarassed:

----------


## Pegasus

Oh, pa ipak nas ima više od dvije iz Istre!  :D  Super! A ja baš zbog nedostatka sugovornica s ovog područja pokrenula novu temu na "Kružoci trudnica". Vidim da ovdje ima i friških mama, pa me zanima kakva iskustva imate iz pulskog rodilišta. Mene najviše provlači mogućnost rađanja na stolčiću ali ne znam je li to moguće obaviti u Puli.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

nažalost u PU rodiliuštu nema tog stolčića, barem nije bilo u 08. mjesecu premda su govorili da će neke stvari promjeniti u rađaonama (mislim da su mislili više na malo štuka i piture).

Meni je bilo super mada sam mislila da će biti grozno.  Zadnji tren sam morala na planirani carski i doktori i sestre su meni bili super svih 9 dana.  Malo su one sestre u rađaoni drske čini mi se, nisam imala puno posla s njima, ali kad im daješ do znanja da te nemogu zafrkavati odmah se smire.  i naravno, puno pomože da je netko s tobom u rađaoni.  već neko vrijeme planiram napisat topic za pulsko rodilište pod 'hrvatska rodilišta' jer sam vidila da nema ništa tamo, možda se levan ovih dana...

srićno!

----------


## Pegasus

Hmm, mislim da mi je dr. Zoričić jednom rekao da rodiljama prilagođavaju svjetlo i da imaju onu loptu na kojoj možeš sjedit, pa zašto onda ne bi u Puli pokrenuli akciju da nabave stolčić? Nije vrag da je to toliko skupo? Što se tiče sestara, i ja sam čula takve priče. Mislim da bi se ipak pulske RODE trebale malo trgnuti da poboljšamo uvjete rađanja u pulskom rodilištu. Nema veze što smo prvi u Hrvatskoj uveli mogućnost prisustvovanja tate na porođaju, ako se još neki bitni detalji nisu godinama mijenjali. Curke, ja sam uvijek za akciju!   :Love:

----------


## litala

ja s nestrpljenjem onda cekam da se pridruzis pulskim rodama, pa da nam iz prve ruke objasnis kako ti zamisljas da bi se trebale trgati  :Wink: 

stavit cemo obavjest ovamo kad budemo imali iduci sastanak pa se nadam da cemo se vidjeti  :Smile:

----------


## Pegasus

Može   :Smile:

----------


## Pina

Nisam iz Istre, ali moji imaju vikendicu u Ravnima, istrijanke ce znati  :Wink: , ljetujemo tamo vec 16 godina. Jako volimo to mjestasce, pa eto, samo da vas pozdravimo  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

slažem se, i ja sam za poticanje pulskog rodilišta da se neke stvari mjenjaju!

NPR - ja sam rodila na carski i muž mi nije mogao prisustvovati (ja sam inače iz kanade i to je tamo sasvim normalno), tako da nitko od nas nije vidio malu kad se rodila, što mi je jako jako žao.  isto tako, nemaju nikakvu čekaonicu za takve slučaje, brižan je morao raditi krugove oko rodilišta s autom dok mu se djete rodilo, ča je meni propust totalni.

možda bi se trebali i javiti onima koji su nadležni za projektiranje nove bolnice, nisam sigurna ako će biti i rodilište u toj zgradi ali u svakom slučaju ako je moraju se te neke bitne stvari promjeniti - ipak je rodenje djeteta jedna važna stvar u životu, a rodilište kako zgrada i ustanova bi trebala to poticati u največoj mjeri!

----------


## Saki79

Evo da se javim i ovdje. Još jedna iz Pule.   :Bye:

----------


## irai

Evo i nas tu!!

----------


## BusyBee

Sljedeci je sastanak 3.12. u Mercatoru u 10h. Sve cure koje se aktivno (ili manje aktivno) zele ukljuciti u rad Rode su dobrodosle.
Ukoliko se imate namjeru uclanjivati, molim vas da procitate Statut Rode, viziju i misiju, ciljeve.  :Smile: 




> pa zašto onda ne bi u Puli pokrenuli akciju da nabave stolčić? Nije vrag da je to toliko skupo?


Mislis da Rode pokrenu prikupljanje sredstava?

----------


## Pegasus

Zašto ne? Udružimo se, npr. s udrugama Homo (Mirjana Galo će nam vrlo rado pomoći) i Humana. Ili na neki način "natjeramo" Jerina na taj potez (  :? )   :Laughing:   Smijem se ovoj svojoj zadnjoj rečenici. Ili, na primjer, prikupimo podatke koliko trudnica gravitira pulskom rodilištu, a koliko nekim drugim rodilištima pa usporedimo uvjete u Puli s onima iz tih drugih mjesta. Evo, kažu mi i kolegice friške mame da bi stvarno trebalo nešto učiniti jer su porodi na stolu s rezanjem "prirodni" osoblju iz čisto praktičnih razloga ali ne i nama. Mojoj kolegici su pri porodu bebi slomili ključnu kost i mišiće vrata jer se sestra naslonila rukom na stomak, kao da joj olakša. Pa ako nema komplikacija dijete će samo izaći kad bude spremno!   :Evil or Very Mad:  Koliko ja znam, mene nitko nije "izguravao" mami iz stomaka, a to je bilo prije 28 godina, doktor je bio super, sad je penziji, pa joj je dozvoljavao da se kreće ali uz pratnju.

----------


## Pegasus

Busy Bee, onda se vidimo u Mercatoru. Imala sam negdje broj od jedne Rode iz Pule ali sam ga opet zagubila. B  :Embarassed:  aš sam smotana s tim brojevima.

----------


## BusyBee

Mozemo o tome i na sastanku, a mozemo i ovdje (pa detaljnije na sastanku).
RODA se ne bavi tim vrstama aktivnosti - prikupljanjem sredstava kako bi donirali drugima. Mi vrsimo pritisak da se naprave promjene, mi educiramo i informiramo kako bi utjecali na pomak u svijesti u zena/roditelja/drustva. 
Bez pomaka svijesti i edukacije, stolcic ce skupljati prasinu, kao i lopta za koju mozda x zena zna da je rodiliste ima, ali je trebaju traziti jer je ne nude po difoltu (u slucajevima u kojima se smije koristiti).

----------


## BusyBee

Bas se veselim sastanku.  :D

----------


## Pliska

Ja sam rodila Daniela u Rijeci i bila sam prezadovoljna. Kako sam ja iz Umaga, mogu birati gdje ću jer mi nije velika razlika u km. Drugo djete ću isto tako roditi u Rijeci jer je neusporedivo.

Ako Roda nemože prikupiti sredstva, onda može "vršiti pritisak", a vi cure skupljajte sredstva. Sastanite se i organizirajte akciju. Sve se to da napraviti. Sretno.

----------


## Ana :-)

Evo par friških informacija jer sam trenutno na tečaju u bolnici  :D .
Imaju dvije lopte u bolnici tako da se može hopsati za vrijeme trudova, ali su me savjetovali da imam svoju u autu ako su ove dvije slučajno zauzete.
A šta se tiče stolčića... to ga imaju u planu tek za koju godinu   :Sad:  .

Mene najviše zanima kakvo je stanje sa dojenjem u bolnici jer sam i za Pulu svašta čula   :Mad:  
Ja *želim* isključivo dojiti i *ne želim* nikakve bočice u blizini svoje bebe, pa me zanima da li mogu očekivati pomoć od sestara u bolnici u smislu da mi dođu pomoći čim mi nešto zapne ( ako mi zapne ) sa dojenjem ili je njihovo rješenje bočica šta je nažalost većini   :Sad:

----------


## BusyBee

> da li mogu očekivati pomoć od sestara u bolnici u smislu da mi dođu pomoći čim mi nešto zapne


Prije pet godina nisi mogla ocekivati konkretnu pomoc.




> ili je njihovo rješenje bočica


Tada nisu davale bocicu. Ako je postojala sumnja da treba dodatno mlijeka (na temelju imbecilnog vaganja bebe prije i poslije podoja, drugi dan zivota!), davano je zlicicom. 

I ako komentiraju sto je dijete s tobom u krevetu, a ne u svojoj kosari - ignoriraj!

----------

bebe se NE nadohranjuju ako nema izricitog potpisa pedijatra(i ako nije na odjelu neonatologije)
sto se tice pomoci, nisam sigurna koliko one ustvari znaju... ima par sestara koje znaju namjestiti bebu lijepo na dojku, ali i onih od kojih ti se kosa dize na glavi
a beba u krevetu, mislim da nitko to ni ne komentira...

----------


## Rabac

Ja sam isto išla na tečaj u bolnicu prije 6 mjeseci, rodila sam prije 3 mj. Očito su malo poradili na tečaju jer onda lopte nisu spominjali, a na porodu iako sam se patila punih 10h, loptu nisu ni spomenuli!

Što se tiče dojenja-stanje katastrofa!!!! Nitko me nije "šljivio" 2%. Kao prvo dopala me sestra koja nije imala ni 20 godina, nije ona kriva, nikad nije dojila, vjerojatno nije bila educirana dovoljno pa mi nije ni mogla ni znala pomoći, ali ove ostale starije medicinske sestre???!!!! 

Mi smo malo duže zadržani u bolnici, 7 dana, bebica je bila na pedijatriji, a od 4-tog dana i ja sa njom. Prva 4 dana davali su mu bočicu, a meni su cice "pucale" od mlijeka, izdajanje nije išlo nikako, bila bi izdajala 2h za bijednih 30 mililitara i izbezumljena trčala sa pedijatrije na babinjače i kumila i prosila da mi netko pomogne!  Zašto nisam dojila? Jer navodno nisam imala dovoljno izvučene bradavice, pa bebica nije mogla uhvatiti ciku, bile bi mi dale dijete, čekale 5 min i rekle: Ah, Vama to ne ide! I onda se 5.dan našla prekrasna teta, koja je uhvatila bebicu, sjela se kraj mene, dala mi umjetnu bradavicu i namještala i držala ga dok se nije nacikio i tako 3 podoja! I od tog dana isključivo cikimo!

Nemoj se obeshrabriti, budi uporna i traži da ti pomognu, to im je posao! Ukoliko ti mlijeko ne izlazi što je na početku normalno jer kanalići još nisu prohodni, traži da ti daju neke kapi za nos da ti krene otpuštanje mlijeka i stavljaj si obloge sa toplom vodom ili se istuširaj prije dojenja!

Sretno!

----------


## Angelina Bell

Pomoć pri dojenju u Puli je *0*.
Jedna je moja znanica rodila prije 2 mj., sama se mučila oko dojenja, zvala je sestre i tražila pomoć ali nikad ništa. Bebica nije dobro hvatala bradavicu, mama se nije puno mogla micati zbog šavova, tako da je sve skupa završilo pogubno za bradavice (popucale, procvjetale, krvarile).
Liječila ih je kremama i antibioticima i završilo prestankom dojenja.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Mama je bila bjesna na njih i jako, jako tužna.
Zgrozilo me to!

----------


## Ana :-)

Sve ovo šta ste napisala je strašno i tužno...  :Sad:  

Danas je ja mislim tema na tečaju o dojenju i baš ću ih malo izbombardirati sa pitanjima pa da vidim šta će mi odgovoriti   :Razz:  .
Prošli put su govorili kakoje dojenje bitno...ali uzalud to ako nema osoblja koje će nam pomoći u tome.
Koliko god je bitno da su majke educirane o dojenju, još je više bitnije da imamo nekoga kome se možemo obratiti za pomoć, i na tome treba proraditi.

----------


## BusyBee

Tko drzi tecaj?

----------


## Ana :-)

Tečaj je u bolnici na ginekologiji, a svaki put predaje netko drugi (ginekolog, anesteziolog, med. sestre...)

----------


## irai

Što se tice tečaja kad je nabolje vrijeme za trudnicu da krene na taj tečaj?

----------


## ador

> bebe se NE nadohranjuju ako nema izricitog potpisa pedijatra(i ako nije na odjelu neonatologije)
> sto se tice pomoci, nisam sigurna koliko one ustvari znaju... ima par sestara koje znaju namjestiti bebu lijepo na dojku, ali i onih od kojih ti se kosa dize na glavi
> a beba u krevetu, mislim da nitko to ni ne komentira...


Mislim da bebe od ''carica'' ipak dohranjuju, to znam tako što sam mlijeko dobila 4 dana, Andrej mi je bio od drugog dana pod lampom zbog žutice i nosili su mi ga na podoje. Ja bih se redovito poslije rasplakala jer je on bio gladan, slabo je sisao zbog žutice, a i nije imao šta, samo par kapi kolostruma. Sestra me pitala da šta cmoljim, da šta ja mislim da će oni njega gladnog ostaviti dok ja ne dobijem mlijeko?? Naravno da će ga nahranit.

Inače mlijeko sam si navukla izdajalicom (još u rodilištu sam naručila da mi ju muž donese jer sam bila očajna što mlijeko ne ide), par puta što sam pumpala je bilo dovoljno da krene :D  
Bila sam toliko sretna, euforična da sam odmah s tim mlijekom u onoj (kršitelj koda)ovoj plastikici trčala na odjel gdje su bebe i s vrata sam vikala ''STIGLO MLIJEKO, NE HRANITE GA VIŠE ONIM SMEĆEM OD (kršitelj koda)A'', i sve bi bilo ok dok nisam skužila onu staru pedicu i (groznu) sestru kako me izbezumljeno gledaju. 
Sljedeći dan došla je ta ista pedica (inače ful draga postarija ženica, nisam zapamtila prezime), došla je do mene i rekla da oni Andreja više ne će dohranjivati da je od sada (5 dan) isključivo na mom mlijeku.

Inače, kroz moju sobu u 7 dana prošle su tri žene i svima su sestre nosile (kršitelj koda) dok nisu dobile mlijeko. Za prvu ne znam dali je hranila, druga (Niki-ako ovo čitaš znaj da te puno volim i pozdravljam) je bila u neoumici bi hranila ili nebi, ja sam je bodrila da ne hrani, zajedno smo čitale literaturu od Rode koje sam ja dobila na tečaju, cijelu noć smo si masirale grudi po uzoru na letak i ona je sljedeći dan dobila mlijeko, ja sam dan poslije nje, bile smo si velika podrška). I treća žena je čak išla sama tražiti (kršitelj koda), imala je veliku bebu i bila je sva u strahu da je beba gladna i da njene grudi nisu dovoljno ''velike'' da bi ju nahranile. Probala sam je savjetovati onim što sam pročitala, ali bezuspješno. No bila je i dalje uporna s dojenjem, mali je jako dobro sisao, pa se zaista nadam da i danas doji  :Smile:  

Što se pak tiče položaja dojenja; svaka sestra će vas drugačije savjetovati - DOSLOVNO! Kad bih trebala pomoć ja sam ih zvala, čak i u sred noći i zaista su dolazile i pomagale. Pulsko rodilište ZAISTA potiče dojenje i to FUL, FUL, čak mi je jedna sestra rekla da nekad prije nije bilo tako, da se dojenje samo ''VJEŽBALO'' jer su nosili bebe na podoj, a sada se dojenje ''PRAKTICIRA'' i to velim sve u 16.
Ali velim, da ponude nadohranu, ponude, i to sa žličicom. I meni su nudili, ali mu nisam dala, ostalo je na noćnom ormariću dan vremena, poslije su samo pokupile i nitko me nije ništa pitao jesam li mu dala ili nisam, ali velim njega su ionako nadohranjivali tamo, tako da... a kolegicu su pitale da zašto maloj nije dala.

Oprostite na dužini, htjela sam navesti samo svoje iskustvo u vezi nadohrane u pulskom rodilištu.

----------


## ador

> Što se tice tečaja kad je nabolje vrijeme za trudnicu da krene na taj tečaj?


Ja sam išla ''ranije'' u šestom mjesecu, tako da preporučam ranije, iako ti možeš ići i mjesec dana prije poroda, ali ja sam si htjela to ranije odslušati i dobro da jesam jer sam poslije bila u komi, ogromna, puna vode, otečena, s bolovima.

----------


## ador

> Sve ovo šta ste napisala je strašno i tužno...  
> 
> Danas je ja mislim tema na tečaju o dojenju i baš ću ih malo izbombardirati sa pitanjima pa da vidim šta će mi odgovoriti   .
> Prošli put su govorili kakoje dojenje bitno...ali uzalud to ako nema osoblja koje će nam pomoći u tome.
> Koliko god je bitno da su majke educirane o dojenju, još je više bitnije da imamo nekoga kome se možemo obratiti za pomoć, i na tome treba proraditi.


Bok Ana  :Smile:  
ne brini se, to ću ti reći  :Kiss:   spremi se da ćeš tamo susresti sestre koje će biti izrazito grube, one koje neće mariti i jedna ili dvije koje će se ubiti ne bi li ti pomogle. 
Ja sam si stavila u glavu Rode i JA MORAM DOJITI, MORAM DOJITI!! čak sam i MM rekla da me motivira kad padnem u depru. Velim, imala sam njegovu podršku i podršku kolegice do mene, zapravo bile smo si međusobna podrška. U rodilište uzmi one brošurice od Rode koje s dobila na tečaju i makar si isprintaj topice na ''poteškoće kod dojenja'' koji su ohrabrujući i nude rješenje. Tu ti je i SOS telefon (koji sam i sama nekoliko puta zvala, CURKE - mrak ste, hvala vam!!).

Moja preporuka ti je da si dijete sama namještaš na sisu jer nisu sve sestre nježne, zbog jedne sam dobila gadnu ragadu na desnoj dojci koja je teško zacijelila, pomagala sam si Melemom (i zaista mi je pomogao, iako se preporuča premazati kolostrumom, ali kolostrum ti se na bradavici osuši i popuca, pa ti bude još gore), kad je došlo baš mlijeko tek onda sam si premazivala sa mlijekom i izbacila Melem (koji obavezno moraš prije podoja DOBRO isprati s grudi).

Meni je najbolji položaj bio ležeći, ali teško izvediv zbog carskog reza. Sve moje kolegice-krevet do najviše su dojile ležeći, a tako se i najmanje umaraš, a i jako je ugodno osjetiti bebicu kako leži do tebe... ne znam, ja i dan danas Andreja najradije dojim ležeći, tako oboje najviše uživamo  :Love:  

Ako te bilo šta intersira, slobodno pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## ador

> Tko drzi tecaj?


Meni je tečaj držala gin. dr.Kristina Klarić, babica, anesteziolog i pedijatrica.

----------


## ador

> Sljedeci je sastanak 3.12. u Mercatoru u 10h.


Ja isto prijavljujem dolazak  :Smile:  
Nego za nas koje će mo prvi put doći, gdje budete? u kafiću? tamo blizu igraonice? Jel mogu i tate doći?

----------


## ador

p.s. jel se može tamo podojiti dijete? ima li neki miran kutak (ono da nisam baš na raskrsnici).
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Ana :-)

*Ador* hvala ti puno   :Kiss:  

Ja sam se sada vratila sa tečaja i danas su ipak pričali o dojenju, i pedijatrica koje je predavala otvoreno je pričala da oni bebe nadohranjuju dok majci ne dođe mlijeko   :Mad:  .
Puno stvari me razočaralo i šokiralo pogotovo jer sam bila na rodinom tečaju i čitam rodu tako da mi je čudno da jedna pedijatrica tako priča;
-kako oni nadohranjuju bebe
-da se ne smije jesti dok se doji kukuruz, krompir, grah ( i još je neke namirnice nabrojala ali nisam zapamtila) i piti sokovi  :shock: 
-i da žene koje imaju uvučene bradavice ili prevelike dojke imaju problema sa dojenjem  :? 

Ono šta ja želim reći je to da se mora podhitno educirati osoblje u bolnici, jer uzalud svo moje znanje kad se ja nemam kome stručnom obratiti za pomoć (naravno, osim Rodi)

----------

> BusyBee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sljedeci je sastanak 3.12. u Mercatoru u 10h.
> 
> 
> Ja isto prijavljujem dolazak  
> Nego za nas koje će mo prvi put doći, gdje budete? u kafiću? tamo blizu igraonice? Jel mogu i tate doći?


da u kaficu(onaj dio u staklu kraj igraonice) svi su dobrodosli, tate, seke ,bake, tete, djeca veca manja, susjedova....  :Laughing:  
mozes slobodno dojiti tamo, uz to koliko nas ima oko stola nece niko ni skuziti da dojis, a i neces biti jedina...

----------


## ador

> Puno stvari me razočaralo i šokiralo pogotovo jer sam bila na rodinom tečaju i čitam rodu tako da mi je čudno da jedna pedijatrica tako priča;
> -kako oni nadohranjuju bebe
> -da se ne smije jesti dok se doji kukuruz, krompir, grah ( i još je neke namirnice nabrojala ali nisam zapamtila) i piti sokovi  :shock: 
> -i da žene koje imaju uvučene bradavice ili prevelike dojke imaju problema sa dojenjem  :?


Eto, žena je sama rekla, iako se živo čudim da su ipak priznali da nadohranjuju, Ana kako si to izvukla iz nje? :moj naklon:
Ja zbilja sve jedem, pa čak i grah. Testirali smo; jednom je imao grčeve, dvaput nije - e sad jel grah u pitanju ili nešto drugo... isto smo ponovili za gulaš (radi luka), kupus sirovi... i evo tri mjeseca od kada dojim ne mogu reći da od neke hrane posebno ima grčeve. Ne kužim kako neke mame s tolikom sigurnošću to mogu reći, ali velim mi smo testirali i jednom je imao, jednom nije... 
Imam uvučene bradavice i izrazito male (mojoj mami je bilo čudno kako uopće dojim). Još u trudnoći ovdje sam pročitala za Medeline školjkice. Sestra mi ih je kupila u Zagrebu jer ih u Puli nije bilo za kupiti, nosila sam ih od trečeg mjeseca trudnoće (poslije posla do pred odlazak na spavanje, znači ne cijeli dan), čim sam počela dojiti prestala sam ih nosit jer sam pročitala ovdje da kao ''zatvaraju kanaliće'', a i nije bilo potrebno jer beba ionako sebi izvuče bradavicu. 
A potvrđujem da ovakvim izjavama osoblje rodilišta zbilja loše utjeće na buduće dojilje jer sjećam se cure koja je sa mnom bila na predavanju, rodila je dan poslije mene i odmah hranila bebu na bočicu, nije ni pokušala dojiti jer kao ima uvučene bradavice. Što bi bilo da su nas savjetovali kako 99,9% žena može dojiti svoje dijete, bi li pokušala i ona dojiti svoje?

----------


## ador

> da u kaficu(onaj dio u staklu kraj igraonice) svi su dobrodosli, tate, seke ,bake, tete, djeca veca manja, susjedova....  
> mozes slobodno dojiti tamo, uz to koliko nas ima oko stola nece niko ni skuziti da dojis, a i neces biti jedina...


Hvala daphne, a imam i neka pitanja u vezi dojenja ''na licu mjesta'', odnosno netko bi trebao vidjeti kako Andrej doji da mi može reći u čemu je problem. MM i ja sumnjamo na soor jer je postao jako nemiran na sisi, čak smo bili kod pedice radi toga, no ona ne vidi soor i veli da je to samo faza. Privatno smo uzeli i briseve reda radi. Andrej je u 20 dana dobio 700 grama, ja smatram da je to malo i znam da je malo jer ZNAM da već mjesec dana slabije jede, kao da odbija sisu (ali ja nisam toliko iskusna da to mogu sa sigurnošću reći). Po nekoj računici MM i mene već je trebao imati oko kilu. Pedica je rekla da dokle god on dobija da ona ne vidi problem i ''izbacila'' nas vani  :Grin:  

Da, on dobija jer mi je stalno na sisi i ja mu je stalno nudim, zbilja ne znam šta bi bilo da mu je ne nudim jer je on posebno i ne traži.
Probala sam na ''Poteškoćama'' dobiti konkretan odgovor na pitanje ''Kako znati da li je soor, ako nema ''vidljivog'' znaka'', ali nitko mi nije ponudio odgovor, a na Rodinoj početnoj o dojenju PIŠE da ne mora biti vidljiv soor, a da ga dijete ipak ima. Koga mogu više o tome pitati, netko tko će mi znati KONKRETNO reći?

----------

saljem pp

----------


## Ana :-)

*Ador* nisam ja ništa iz nje izvukla, ona je pričala o tome kao da je to najnormalnija stvar  :shock:

----------


## ador

> *Ador* nisam ja ništa iz nje izvukla, ona je pričala o tome kao da je to najnormalnija stvar  :shock:


A šta reći, tužno  :Sad:  
a i žene se malo informiraju, znam da su mene doktori i sestre u čudu gledali jer sam na noćnom ormariću imala 3 knjige i Rodine brošurice i sve tri knjige i brošurice sam redovno studirala svaki dan, sve ono što o carskom rezu NISAM pročitala, o dojenju, o periodu nakon poroda - SVE sam gutala i još mi je muž nosio svu štampu od Glorie, Storya, Grazie (što su sestre iz noćne mahom posuđivale), kažem i to sam stigla pročitati. Tri mame koje su prošle kroz moju sobu nisu imale nikakvu literaturu, ja sam im sve posuđivala, a sa jednom i surađivala u poticanju dojenja.
Ne znam... ja bez tih knjiga i brošurica ne bih išla roditi, majke mi  :No-no:   ili sam možda sretna što doma imam net i što sam naletila na Rode, bit će da je to  :Wink:   ili sam možda prirodno jako znatiželjna  :Yes:

----------


## Ana :-)

> ili sam možda sretna što doma imam net i što sam naletila na Rode


Tu te potpuno potpisujem.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Ador, šteta što se nismo vidjele, ja sam otišla iz bolnice dan prije nego što si ti rodila, a bili bi mi drago imati jednu dobru cimericu koja se razumije u dojenje i ima slične stavove kao i ja – nažalost jedina cimerica mi je bila samo 2 dana i nije znala hrvatski L ali smo ja i moja Antonella uživale skupa.

No, ja bi htjela nešto malo reči s 'druge strane' argumenta.  Naime, ja sam bila u bolnici 7 dana, što je dvostruko više nego večina rodilja.  U tih sedam dana sestre su svako toliko dolazile i držale određeni govor u vezi dojenja (ono što moraju potpisali da su ti rekli, tipo nemojte jesti ovo itd).  Ok, ta 'predavanja' nisu baš bila super informativna ali ono što je bilo je bilo rečeno vrlo brzo i previše informacije se je prezentiralo odjednom – a što imaju za reči one žene koje budu samo 3 dana u rodilištu koje se bombardira žešće s tim informacijama?!  Smatram da bi sestre trebale uzeti malo više vremena kod toga – ipak za svakog treba biti na neki način psiholog i prezentirat stvari na način koji če ta osoba razumijeti, a to one ili ne žele ili ne znaju raditi.  Meni je puno više značilo što sam imala dvije super knjige sa sobom – The Baby Book od Dr. Sears-a, a i Dr. Jack Newman's Guide to Breastfeeding, koju toplo preporučujem jer je super informativna.

Drugo, dok je mala spavala često sam čitala (over and over again) onaj popis 'pravila' Baby Friendly bolnice.  Jedno me je mučilo, a to je bilo ona koja je pisala da se majkama treba pružiti pomoč pri dojenju nakon što izađu iz bolnice.  Svaka čast Rodi i SOS telefonu ali činjenica je da nitko od osoblja nije dao taj broj za doma, niti je bio bilo kakav plakat ili info brošura u rodilištu (barem ne što sam ja vidjela u tih 7 dana), niti smo dobili bilo koje informacije o Rodi na tečaju u bolnici (ja sam bila u 6. mjesecu, prva smjena).  Niti su nam rekli u rodilištu da ih možemo zvati u vezi problema s dojenjem.  JA sam znala o Rodi jer imam pristup internetu i donekle sam informatički pismena, a uostalom informirala sam se – ali činjenica je da nema svaka majka te mogučnosti niti zna da se može informirati.  Zašto se nekim majkama onda uskračuje ono pravo na informaciju jednostavno jer nisu 'in the know'?  Smatram da se treba širiti znanje o dojenju ali istovremeno treba postojati pravilno informiranje za sve rodilje sa strane bolničkog osoblja.  Pa Roda bi im olakšala posao!  

Ja sam odrasla u velikoj sredini i odselila se u malu sredinu gdje sam pripazila (nemojte se ufendit ako ste iz male sredine) da su žene dosta neinformirane po pitanju dobre strane dojenja.  Dopuste da sitni 'problemčići' u početku ih odmah nagovore da prijeđu na umjetnu hranu, u velikoj mjeri jer nisu dovoljno informirane i jednostavno ne postoji netko koji im može reči kako neke stvari raditi niti im dati podršku kad im treba.  

Što želim s time reči?  RODA je super stvar ali zašto nije nikad bio letak ili barem neka reklama ili plakat u ordinaciji od ginekologa (ja idem na Verudi, a da ne govorimo kakvo je stanje u manjim istarskim gradovima)?  Zašto bude samo jedan mali oglasić na sam dan kad se održava neka radionica u Glas Istre koje se jedva vidi?  A najbitnije, zašto BOLNICA i BOLNIČKO OSOBLJE ne surađuiju sa takvim udrugama da barem daju ženama MOGUČNOST da se informiraju?  Ako možemo dobiti onaj nesretni Sretna Beba paket, zašto ne i letak o dojenju ili barem upute za kamo se treba obratiti za informaciju?  Mislim da bi na taj način najbolje se neke stvari riješile – da se podržavaju rodilje prije i poslije poroda a ne samo u bolnici – ionako je vrijeme provedeno tamo jako kratko, a mnogo problema bi se moglo spriječiti da se trudnice informiraju na vrijeme tj. dok su trudne.  A da ne govorimo za katastrofalnu 'pomoč' od pedijatra koji u opće ne upučuju roditelje kamo treba kad su 'poteškoče' u dojenju u pitanju a čak širu neistinite informacije kao što je 'nehranjivo mlijeko' i još puno toga.  Dajmo mi našim istarskim majkama INFORMACIJU kroz institucije, ili barem uputimo ih na udruge koje im mogu pomoći.

ador slažem se u potpunosti, trekla si sve ča sam ja mislila.  škoda ča nismo bile skupa u sobi nakon carskog, bi nam bilo lijepo.

----------


## BusyBee

Zasto nema bolje suradnje s rodilistem? Iskreno, ne znam.
Svidjeli su im se nasi dojeci leci, dobili su ih, zamolile smo da nam jave ukoliko ih zele distribuirati - nisu se javili, nisu trazili, a mi nemamo nikakav nacin da unutar njihove ustanove kontroliramo da li se nesto dijeli/spominje/...

S patronazom isto. "Ludovala" je voditeljica za lecima, puna usta hvale - damo letke, zamolimo da nam se javi kad treba jos ili da nam napise pismo preporuke da idemo tiskati kolicinu dovoljnu za Istru.. ne javi se... isto i za predavanje o autosjedalicama (a "padalo se u nesvijest" kako smo super).

Mislim da je velika stavka razina svijesti da im ne trebamo jer imaju oni svoje - predavaca, materijale, bla. A ako i doturimo materijale, mi NE ZNAMO i nemamo nacina provjeriti jesu li dosli do zena. :/

----------


## BusyBee

Oglasavanje ...
... mi damo dovoljno unaprijed materijale i najave. Sretni smo ako se ista stavi u novine. Nemamo love placati oglase, a drugu vrstu suradnje smo ponudili, ali eto, ne ide.  :/ 

Sigurno JE dio problema na nama. Sve smo volonterke i ne stignemo se baviti guranjem ovoga vise nego sto to radimo, a ocito bi trebalo pristupiti tome puno, puno zesce i full time.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ipak leži odgovornost kod institucija - jedan ginekolog ili patronažna ili pedijatar ili obična sestra bi mogli širiti svijest kod svojih pacijenta... nažalost oni nisu dovoljno odgovorni prema nama da to učine...

----------


## ador

ddrandic, i meni je žao što smo se zaobišle, ali možemo se upoznati na susretu  :Smile:   češ doći?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

za sada namjeravam jedino ako se nešto u međuvremenu promjeni...

----------


## BusyBee

U nedjelju, 3.12. u 10h je sastanak u Merkatoru. Sastanak ce biti vrlo radnog karaktera, buduci da pripremamo bozicni stand. Ali, kako smo mi wonderwomen i wonderboys, radni dio ce biti gotov do 10.30-10.45 kada ste dobrodosle pridruziti nam se (ako zelite raditi, mozete doci i ranije).

----------


## Danci_Krmed

.. nisam baš kužila, bit će štand prije ili poslije ili???

----------


## BusyBee

Stand ce biti 16.12. a mi se na sastanku u nedjelju pripremamo za njega. Trebat ce nam nekih pola sata, a onda vas ocekujemo, da vas upoznamo, a i vi nas.   :Smile:

----------


## Mama Medo

Mi smo novi u Istri i na forumu.. Živimo u Boljunu pa smo bliže Rijeci (Mali Medo se rodio u Rijeci na stolčiću) nego Puli, ali se ipak javljamo tu da vas pozdravimo!

----------


## ador

Mama Medo pozdrav :D 

Joj ja sam tako željela roditi na stolčiću, ajd ispričaj malo kako je bilo, ful me zanima  :Smile:

----------


## Mama Medo

moram složiti mali tekstić za priče s poroda.. sve je bilo tak brzo i super da nemam puno za pisati (osim o tome kak sam se osjećala, a to znate i same i ne može se riječima niti opisati). uglavnom ukratko: trebali smo u kadu, imali sve nalaze ok i sve bilo super, ali smo došli kad sam već bila skroz otvorena i vodenjak pukao dok sam se penjala za stol za pregled i .. rekli su da nema vremena sad puniti kadu jer beba dolazi.. onda, rekoh, stočić.. i za sat vremena mali medo je bio vani. imali smo najdivniju primalju koja je uglavnom bila sama s nama (naravno da je i mm bio samnom). masirala me i stavljala vruće obloge, govorila kada da tiskam , kada ne.. i zahvaljujući njoj nisam popucala i nemam niti jedan šav :D  savršeni porod. napisat ću ipak malo opširnije, pa vam javim kad stavim.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

vau zvuči super, baš me zanima tekstić.  i ja sam htjela ili u kadi ili na stolčiću ali moja ljubičica nije se htjela okrenuti pa smo morali na drugi stol... no dobro sve u svemu je dobro prošlo, maybe next time!

pozdrav

----------


## Mukica

*SNIŽENJE od 40% U TIJEKU!!!!*
snizili smo cijenu kalendara na *15 kn/kom*
navali narode

znamo da ste navikli DOBIVATI kalendare i skroz kuzimo sto vam se ne da kupovat kalendar
ali kupnjom ovih, rodinih, PODUPIRETE NAS RAD, od novaca koje date za kalendar mi financiramo nase projekte

osim toga trebamo spasit ivaricu, zatrpase je kalendari

----------


## ador

Mama Medo, ja sam ''završila'' isto kao i Danci, na drugom stolu, ali rekla sam si da drugi porod mora biti na stolčiću, pa makar morala u Rijeku. Obavezno javi kad objaviš priču  :Smile:

----------


## luna103

Evo, da se i mi javimo  :Bye:  . Iako je Tino rođen u Rijeci mi spadamo u Istarsku rodu. I baš mi je drago da nas ima.

----------


## luna103

Da, i ja sam ''završila'' na drugom stolu, iako je moja želja bila stolčić, sve je dobro počelo, hopsala sam i na lopti ali se T nije spuštao. Možda stavim i ja svoju priču, još je pišem, samo što se bojim da će biti previše opsežna.

----------


## kailash

Pitanje za Istarsku RODU: 
kad će opet u Puli biti tečaj dojenja??

----------


## BusyBee

Buduci da nemamo svojih savjetnica, nego nam dolaze cure iz Zgb, vjerojatno tek na ljeto.

----------


## kailash

> Buduci da nemamo svojih savjetnica, nego nam dolaze cure iz Zgb, vjerojatno tek na ljeto.


  :Sad:

----------


## martina123

Dodoh da vas pozdravim!  :Kiss:  

Jako malo sam na Rodinim stranicama jer sam prezauzeta i sa Mamaibebama i sa BETOM i.........
No, dobro je znati koliko vas zapravo ima tu iz Istre.

Naime, ja sam iz Zagreba, ali doselih se u Valbandon (pored Fazane) u 6mj. i planiram ostati jos neko vrijeme..

Pa eto, da vam mah, mahnem curke!

Vasa susjeda

----------


## Mukica

Kopiram jedno pitanje i jedna odgovor s topica Slavonskih forumasica jer mi se cini zanimljivo.

dakle:



> Recite ako i postanemo članovi udruge, ne bih htjela da budemo samo pasiva sa jednokratnom uplatom godišnje, kako sudjelovati uopće kada smo u zg jednom godišnje, a u osijeku i rjeđe. Recite što da radimo mi iz provincije.  ps. Spisak je super






> Cure, ovisno o broju i angazmanu clanica po podruznicama odrzavaju se aktivnosti.
> 
> Ovdje cu vam iskopirati iz godisnjeg izvjesca udruge RODA sto su sve podruznice radile od rujna 2005. pa do rujna 2006. godine, pa procjenite zelite li biti clanicama i nesto raditi ili ne.
> Kolicina dogadjanja u podruznicama ovisi o tome koliko se clanovi mogu i zele angazirat.
> 
> Znaci, ako zelite mozete u svojoj sredini napravit jako puno ili nesto malo ili nista.
> 
> 
> *4.11 Rad prodružnica u periodu od rujna 2005. do rujna 2006.*
> ...

----------


## pomikaki

bok, ja sam isto iz Istre, vikendom znam doći u Pulu. Trebam krenuti za mjesec-dva na korištenje godišnjeg i nakon toga porodiljski (termin mi je u 6. mjesecu) i tada ću vjerojatno biti u Puli i češće. Trebala bih roditi u Puli, pa me zanima sve o rodilištu, o tamošnjim doktorima, i o svemu vezanom za porod (ovo mi je prva trudnoća).
Da li se i dalje održavaju neke radionice i seminari na kojima se može naučiti nešto o tome? I meni bi odgovaralo da bude vikendom. Gdje mogu doznati za termine takvih zbivanja?

----------


## Ana :-)

*Pomikaki* dobro nam došla  :D 

Bolnica ima jedan tečaj pripreme za porod di ide sa tobom suprug/dečko i onda on tamo dobije potvrdi da može prisustvovati porodu. To ti nažalost nije vikendom nego četvrtkom i traje mjesec dana i na taj tečaj se ide nekih dva mjeseca prije termina.
Vjeuj mi da više naučiš i saznaš ovako preko Rode nego na tom tečaju..surfaj po Rodi, pitaj, i sve ćeš saznati   :Kiss:  

E sada bolnica..doktori...svi imamo svoja iskustva, netko boljih netko lošijih, ja sam nažalost iz one grupe sa lošijim iskustvom. U puli imaš rooming in gdje beba bude sa tobom 24 h. Odmah nakon oroda bebeu ti stave na prda i uspostavite prvi kontakt dojenjem, ja nažalost to nisam doživjela jer je na mom porodu bilo komplikacija ali neke moje poznanice/prijateljice jesu. I beba bude cijelo vrijeme sa tobom u rađaoni i onda vas vode skupa u sobu.

Ako te još nešto zanima pitaj   :Kiss:

----------


## pomikaki

hvala na odgovoru, ako bude nekih događanja javite mi!
Kad prestanem raditi vjerojatno ću biti stalno u Puli, pa ću onda odraditi i taj tečaj, barem zbog te potvrde.
Hvata me polako panika oko tih priča o dripovima, rezanjima, tiskanjima... ne znam do koje mjere je pametno odbijati sve to ako sam sama potpuno nestručna na tom polju, pa bih voljela saznati što više. Ali dobar je podatak da se ne odvaja dijete.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ja sam od rijetkih (čini mi se) koja je zadovljna sa bolnicom, vjerojatno zbog toga što sam očekivala strahote!  rodila sam na carski i tjedan dana smo bili ja i mala u rodilištu i stvarno je bilo ok, post-op je prošao dobro, sestre su 80% bile ok, neke su bile malo mrske a druge antipatične ali uglavnom i ja i suprug smo zadovoljni.  premda, za 2. dijete namjeravam u rijeku, čujem da su tamo puno više uljudni, a tajna želja je da za 2. dijete (kad bude), mi bude barbara f. primalja, toliko toga sam čula i čitala o njoj 

ako treba ča tu smo  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

mislim da ću ipak u Pulu, tamo su roditelji od dečka i mi tamo imamo apartmančić (manje od 10 min do bolnice), tako da mogu tamo biti do poroda. Do Rijeke bih se morala voziti oko 2 h i još bih se izgubila do bolnice   :Smile:  
Ne bih se puno plašila, samo kad bi me pustili da se prošećem prije poroda ako mi bude trebalo ili da se pridignem u položaj koji mi bude odgovarao, a ne da me vežu na 15 sati.
I ne znam da li se može odabrati doktor ili jednostavno dopadneš onome tko je trenutno dežuran, znam da ih ima dobrih ali ima i jedna kojoj ne bih htjela doći u ruke.

----------


## litala

"dopadne" ti onaj tko je dezuran...

a eventualne nezeljene intervencije mozes izbjeci tako sto ces u rodiliste doci cim kasnije - manje vremena provedes tamo - manje su sanse da ce stici "intervenirat"  :Wink:

----------


## pomikaki

pa evo i ja sam na kraju došla do takvog zaključka. najrađe bih rodila na parkiralištu kao ona teta iz novina   :Grin:   s druge strane prvi mi je porod, pa ne znam kako to izgleda, opet bih htjela nekog tko zna kako se to radi ako bude komplikacija. Osim toga imam već 31 godinu, ali trudnoća je za sad skroz u redu.

----------


## Elly

> Ne bih se puno plašila, *samo kad bi me pustili da se prošećem prije poroda* ako mi bude trebalo ili da se pridignem u položaj koji mi bude odgovarao, a ne da me vežu na 15 sati.
> I ne znam da li se može odabrati doktor ili jednostavno dopadneš onome tko je trenutno dežuran, znam da ih ima dobrih ali *ima i jedna kojoj ne bih htjela doći u ruke*.


Reci da ti se piski, pustit ce te setati (meni su sami ponudili). 
I neka ti partner bude s tobom, onda su jako usluzni. 

Dr. B.? 

I da, mene nisu ni rezali niti mi dali drip, MM je bio samnom cijelo vrijeme, cak i za vrijeme onih 2h iza poroda... Pisem ovo da ti podignem postotak onih lijepih poroda iz Pule (imas u detalje na Pricama s poroda na portalu).

----------


## Elly

> Ne bih se puno plašila, *samo kad bi me pustili da se prošećem prije poroda* ako mi bude trebalo ili da se pridignem u položaj koji mi bude odgovarao, a ne da me vežu na 15 sati.
> I ne znam da li se može odabrati doktor ili jednostavno dopadneš onome tko je trenutno dežuran, znam da ih ima dobrih ali *ima i jedna kojoj ne bih htjela doći u ruke*.


Reci da ti se piski, pustit ce te setati (meni su sami ponudili). 
I neka ti partner bude s tobom, onda su jako usluzni. 

Dr. B.? 

I da, mene nisu ni rezali niti mi dali drip, MM je bio samnom cijelo vrijeme, cak i za vrijeme onih 2h iza poroda... Pisem ovo da ti podignem postotak onih lijepih poroda iz Pule (imas u detalje na Pricama s poroda na portalu).

----------


## upornamama

evo jos jedne pulezanke. 
rodila sam u puli pred 3 mj.(inducirani porod). babice su mi bile skroz o.k. sto ne mogu reci za sestre na 3. katu. nisam dobila nikakvu pomoc oko dojenja (a ni ostalog), bile su izrazito neugodne.
budi dosadna i inzistiraj da ti pomognu oko dojenja.

----------


## mendula

Hej, uporna, pa i ti si tu  :D

Usput, i ja sam jedna od relativno zadovoljnih pulskih rodilja. Posebno drugi put, kad je muž bio sa mnom na porodu i dva sata poslije poroda. Bebica je stalno bila na cici, prvi sat jedna cica, drugi sat druga   :Heart:  . I naravno, kasnije rooming in.

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne bih se puno plašila, *samo kad bi me pustili da se prošećem prije poroda* ako mi bude trebalo ili da se pridignem u položaj koji mi bude odgovarao, a ne da me vežu na 15 sati.
> I ne znam da li se može odabrati doktor ili jednostavno dopadneš onome tko je trenutno dežuran, znam da ih ima dobrih ali *ima i jedna kojoj ne bih htjela doći u ruke*.
> 
> 
> Reci da ti se piski, pustit ce te setati (meni su sami ponudili). 
> I neka ti partner bude s tobom, onda su jako usluzni. 
> ...


Dr. G.
(duplo prezime, zaboravila sam drugo slovo...)

To s piškenjem sam čula od kolegice, pa već imam u planu   :Smile:  

Što se tiče dojenja, nekako se nadam da će mi to ići, bradavice su mi ispupčene i cice rastu. Ali ne znam da li dohranjuju djecu bez potrebe?

Partner je veliki paničar kad su u pitanju bolnice, nadam se da će preživjeti sve to. Za sad je dogovor da ide, ali bojim se da ću ga ja glavom i bradom istjerati iz rađaone   :Grin:

----------


## Elly

> Ali ne znam da li dohranjuju djecu bez potrebe?


Ja sam ih otvoreno pitala, rekli su da ne dohranjuju.

Imas PP u vezi doktorice.

----------


## upornamama

Elly, meni su dohranjivali bebu bez mog znanja. Sto se tice doktorice G (ako mislimo na istu), meni je ona vodila zadnja 3mj. trudnoce.

----------


## Elly

> Elly, meni su dohranjivali bebu bez mog znanja


Hm, onda lazu  :/. 
Meni su rekli da ne dohranjuju, a sudeci po vremenu kojeg je E provela na cici u rodilistu, mislim da nju nisu. 
Znam i da su cimerici njenu bebu koja je imala zuticu svaka 3 sata donosili na podoj. 

Tako da stvarno ne znam sto da kazem. Sudeci po tvom iskustvu, izgleda da ipak dohranjuju, no ne znam u kojim slucajevima.  :/

----------


## upornamama

da, i moj mali je dosta visio na cici, sad se pitam koliko je tu bilo efektivnog sisanja...Mojoj cimerici su bebu hranili na zlicu adaptiranim iako je dojila dosta cesto i ostavili su joj ostatak tog adaptiranog na stolu da ima za noc.

----------


## Elly

> da, i moj mali je dosta visio na cici, sad se pitam koliko je tu bilo efektivnog sisanja...


Tko zna. Iskreno se nadam da nisu.

E je s kupanja i pregleda dolazila uvijek gladna. Iz rodilista je izasla nesto laksa nego sto se rodila, tako da ipak pretpostavljam da nju nisu dohranjivali.

----------


## Ana :-)

Evo mene friške....ja sa hodala doslovno do zadnjeg momenta, oni su me stalno pitali da li želim hodanje ili loptu, ali mi lopta nije pasala.

Babice su odlične, ja sam im odmah rekla čim sam došla da ne želim rezanje šta su one i poštivale, ali kako sam rodila na vakuum to je bilo neizbježno.

Sestre na trećem katu....meni subile super, ali ja nisam bila u dječjoj sobi jer mi je maleni bio na intenzivnoj tako da sam ja bila na drugom kraju odjela di su mame čije bebe nisu sa njima

Nama su otvoreno rekli na tečaju da nadohranjuju bebe u rodilištu

----------


## pomikaki

a kakva je ta lopta, kao za pilates? Da li se to nauči na tečaju u bolnici?

----------


## upornamama

da, lopta je kao za pilates. na tecaju imas jedno predavanje o porodu, jedno o dojenju, gledas jedan film o dojenju, uglavnom, na rodinim stranicama ces saznati puno vise.

----------


## Saki79

Mi na tečaju nismo imali film o dojenju. Samo su nam pričali o tome. Spomenuli su nam lopte ali ne i kako ih koristiti. Stvarno se najviše nauči ovdje.   :Smile:

----------


## Saki79

Na ovom linku se dogovaramo za neku kavicu, pa ako se netko želi pridružiti.   :Smile:  

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...32325&start=50

----------


## pomikaki

pa kako se koristi lopta? Ne znam kako da to naučim preko interneta.

----------


## upornamama

nema tu neke velike mudrosti. sjednes i radis lagane kruzne pokrete ili kako ti vec odgovara.

----------


## kleine

ciao svima,
evo i mene ( rovinj -rovinjsko selo) ako me primate  :Kiss:  
ce bit kakvih kavica u aprilu kad se napokon spustim na more? :D

----------


## fegusti

evo i mog pulskog iskustva od pred mjesec i pol. 
prvi put sam rodila pred 10 god. tada nije bilo šetnje po rađaoni, sada može. 
ima i lopta. može i muž (ili netko drugi tko ti je srcu drag) ako prođete tečaj. sve su to novosti. 
babice su bile ok, a dr odličan. naravno, ne možeš birati već što te zapadne. ja imala sreće. 
sestre na odjelu su meni isto bile ok. nisu se nešto lomile oko mojih sisa ali ja nisam ni tražila pomoć. ako je tražiš, neće te odbiti. 
prema meni su bile dodatno blagonaklone jer sam imala težak porod i nakon njega 4 dana nisam mokrila samostalno. morali me prazniti kateterom.
mislim da epi nije rutina jer znam žene koje su rodile bez nje.
spavaćice su koma, pune zakrpa i bez dugmadi, ali me baš bilo briga.
e da, iznenadilo me što sam nakon par dana primijetila da su mi noge crvene i da svrbe. valjda plahte peru agresivnim deterdžentom pa to iritira kožu.
bebače dohranjuju ali možeš tražiti da to sama obavljaš na žlicu, ionako je dijete cijelo vrijeme s tobom.
moja je cimerica stalno tražila nove benkice za bebu kada bi se smočile i dobila ih je bez prigovora.
sve u svemu, moje je iskustvo pozitivno.

----------


## Mama Medo

> Mama Medo, ja sam ''završila'' isto kao i Danci, na drugom stolu, ali rekla sam si da drugi porod mora biti na stolčiću, pa makar morala u Rijeku. Obavezno javi kad objaviš priču


potrajalo je   :Embarassed:  ali evo ipak priče
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=903858#903858

----------


## upornamama

Da li netko zna hoce li ove subote biti stand na Trznici u Puli, i hoce li se prodavati Rodine majce?

----------


## upornamama

> Da li netko zna hoce li ove subote biti stand na Trznici u Puli, i hoce li se prodavati Rodine majce?


Joj, tek sad sam skuzila da je danas 11.04.   :Embarassed:  Pretpostavljam da je onda stand iduce subote?

----------


## Angelina Bell

> Da li netko zna hoce li ove subote biti stand na Trznici u Puli, i hoce li se prodavati Rodine majce?


Ako bude, od kad do kad će biti?
I usput radi li subotom do 13 sati dječji Benetton i La coste?
Jednom sam došla popodne (u punoj špici sezone) i sve je bilo zatvoreno :shock:
Pa please, javite mi.

----------


## LeeLoo

..a može li nam netko ovdje javiti kad se bude otvorio TL u obnovljenom Merkatoru....?..vidjela sam pred neki tjedan da užurbano uređuju prostor pa..... :D

----------


## mendula

Ove subote nema štanda na tržnici. Štand će biti sljedeće subote 21.4. povodom Dana planete Zemlje.

TL u Mercatoru je otvoren već par dana.

----------


## litala

i jos - subotom popodne najcesce nis ne radi   :Rolling Eyes:  osim velikih trgovackih centara van centra (mercator, plodine, bricostore, merkur i slicni...)


vidimo se iducu subotu  :D

----------


## Angelina Bell

> i jos - subotom popodne najcesce nis ne radi   osim velikih trgovackih centara van centra (mercator, plodine, bricostore, merkur i slicni...)
> 
> 
> vidimo se iducu subotu  :D


Thanks,   :Kiss:  
Hvala i za info o TL, baš mi i   :Love:  od tamo nešto treba....

----------


## clio180

A evo i nas!!!  :D

----------


## litala

evo jos jednom:

*stand* povodom dana planete zemlje, na temu predstavljanja platnenih pelena odrzat ce se u subotu, 21. travnja, na gradskoj trznici pored fontane, od 9-12.

u ponedjeljak, 23. travnja, s pocetkom u 17 sati u prostorijama gradske knjiznice odrzat ce se radionica o platnenim pelenama - "rodina pusa zemlji". pozeljno je prijaviti svoje prisustvo na radionici - molim, meni na pp  :Smile:  (ime i broj moba)

vidimo se  :D  :D

----------

Pozdrav svim forumašicama!
Ja sam nova mama i nova forumašica.
Iz Rovinja sam, ili zadnjih nekoliko mjeseci iz Rov. Sela.
Voljela bih znati ima li roda ili forumašica u "blizini", upoznati se, družiti se i razmijeniti iskustva.
Moje malo blago zove se Natan i rodio se 25.02.2007.

Pozdrav,

Irena

----------


## upornamama

*Irski*, helou i dobro nam dosla!

----------


## Mala

Pozdrav Irski tebi i tvom malom zlatu   :Heart:

----------


## clio180

ciao irski!!! pozdrav iz pule!!!!  :D

----------


## ENI_MIA

pozdrav moje istrijanke iz rijeke...mogu se i ja Vama pridružiti, budući da sam doseljenik priko Učke  :Embarassed:  ..inače sam iz Poreča...drago mi je da Vas ima tako puno...
mi još nemamo bebu...problemi sa potpomognutom, ali smo se dali sve u šesnaest za posvojenje, čekamo naše malo zlato...   :Saint:  
lijep pozdrav svima   :Love:

----------


## clio180

ciao ENI_MIA! pozdrav iz kishne Pule!!!   :Bye:

----------


## bimba iaia

Ciao ENI_MIA!   :Love:  
Sretno s posvojenjem!  :Kiss:

----------


## bimba iaia

Evo,s autosjedalica se prebacujem tu...
pa da vidimo šta Istra može...
sigurno će se još cura javiti,pa do jeseni možemo nešto i iskemijati   :Grin:  
Ja sam za!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

hello irski, fellow seljanka, dobro došla!  uključi se u radu s nama u rovinju, dobro bi došla još jedna mama s maramom !

pozdrav iz krmeda  :Wink:

----------


## clio180

danci, mijenjala si avatar! super je!!!  :D

----------


## Mukica

ima vas 37:

ador
Ana  :Smile: 
Angelina Bell
bimba iaia
BusyBee - voditeljica Istarske podruznice
clio180
Danci_Krmed
Divji Cvit
Elly
ENI_MIA
fegusti
Foška
irai
Irski
kailash
kiki
kleine
LeeLoo
litala
loonalee
luna103
Mala
malena25
Mama Medo
martina123
maslacak
medoribica
mendula
natasa77
ozut
Pegasus
Pina
Pliska
pomikaki
Rabac
Saki79
upornamama

----------


## LeeLoo

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## clio180

:D

----------


## clio180

:D

----------


## Mama Medo

:Love:

----------


## Ana :-)

A još se nikad nismo okupile  :Nope:

----------


## upornamama

By the way, zna li netko sta je s pomikaki?

----------


## clio180

a sa saki79?

----------


## upornamama

*clio*, saki ti je na proljetnicama.

----------


## clio180

ja do danas nisam znala sta su to!   :Embarassed:  
ali mislila sam da je nema na pulezankama ili barem istrijankama!

----------


## lunas

Samo da vam se javim da postojim i ja.   :Smile:

----------


## clio180

*lunas*,  :D

----------


## fegusti

*lunas*, mislim da sam čitala tvoj post kako su te porodili carskim skoro pa na živo :/ 
baš bih voljela znati o kojim se to dr radi.
u svakom slučaju, dobro da je to prošlost i da sada možeš ljubiti caricu i cara.

----------


## lunas

Joj nemojte me podsjecati na zadnji porod!   :Mad:

----------


## Mukica

Zakljucavam... nastavite na *ISTARSKA RODA - forumasice, ima li vas? - 2. dio*

----------

